# Installing Lotus Lights



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I installed one above our shower . Awesome product although I wish the junction box was larger and the driver seems sorta cheap


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I installed 4 in my living room after 99's suggestion. They have been awesome so far.

Pete


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Installation is crazy simple with them. I didn't even have to use a vapour hat as they fit under the existing one in my ceiling haha


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Have you ever used those on a commercial job? They could turn out to be very useful to me right about now.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally have not but I think they would serve just fine.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Have you ever used those on a commercial job? They could turn out to be very useful to me right about now.


Hotel job, yes. It was in a bulkhead below the fire rated ceiling, though. I'm pretty sure the building code says you need a box in a fire rated ceiling so this might not work.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

99cents said:


> Hotel job, yes. It was in a bulkhead below the fire rated ceiling, though. I'm pretty sure the building code says you need a box in a fire rated ceiling so this might not work.


Thanks. The reason I'm asking is there is a long bulkhead at my current job. It was supposed to have a 50+ foot long LED recessed trough type light. As it turns out nobody thought about how much space the ductwork inside the bulkhead would take up, and now there's no room for this light. It's been shortened to 36 feet, but nobody has a solution to light up the space where the light was deleted from. These might be the only thing that fits in there. 

I told them they should have gone with high-velocity HVAC because the ducts would have been tiny, and is made right here in Edmonton where this job is going on.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Thanks. The reason I'm asking is there is a long bulkhead at my current job. It was supposed to have a 50+ foot long LED recessed trough type light. As it turns out nobody thought about how much space the ductwork inside the bulkhead would take up, and now there's no room for this light. It's been shortened to 36 feet, but nobody has a solution to light up the space where the light was deleted from. These might be the only thing that fits in there.
> 
> I told them they should have gone with high-velocity HVAC because the ducts would have been tiny, and is made right here in Edmonton where this job is going on.


You do need space to throw the driver/JB up into the ceiling.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Or if possible remote mount them somewhere more convenient , I forget their recommended maximum distance


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I can remote mount in a nearby drop ceiling but I was just looking at the site, and it says each light requires its own driver. Damn. I won't have room to mount 10 drivers. I was hoping for something where I could use a single driver for multiple lights.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I can remote mount in a nearby drop ceiling but I was just looking at the site, and it says each light requires its own driver. Damn. I won't have room to mount 10 drivers. I was hoping for something where I could use a single driver for multiple lights.


Can you install a cabinet with the drivers and feed the fixtures from there, or from under a cabinet?


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

The drivers are relatively small and very lightweight


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I love these lights. They're 1/2" thick with no can so obstructions aren't really a concern. High quality product too. Sorry for the lousy photos but you get the idea  .


Where are you getting those?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Where are you getting those?


http://www.ledlightscanada.com/default.asp


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I still like new construction cans better because then the drywallers cut the holes. If Lotus had cable clamps and Wagos it would go faster. Sometimes their knockouts are a sonomobitch to pry out.

If I have time on a Lotus job I will take a special trip right after the board is up to make my holes. It's not necessary but drilling holes in finished ceiling kind of scares me. I draw X's on the floor with a felt pen and then use a laser plumb to show my fixture locations on the ceiling. Deadly  .


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought lotus sold a plate with a half in flange for new construction?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JPRO2 said:


> I thought lotus sold a plate with a half in flange for new construction?


You're right, they do. Never thought about it. I'll have to try them. Thanks  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I had some questions for Lotus and here are the answers:

They have changed their knockout design.
The JB can be in loose fill insulation.
You can lengthen the low voltage lead to a max of 40' .
No possibility of one driver feeding multiple fixtures.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

99cents said:


> http://www.ledlightscanada.com/default.asp


 I looked at that site, but couldn't find any prices. I didn't want to talk to a salesman so I didn't call.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

te12co2w said:


> I looked at that site, but couldn't find any prices. I didn't want to talk to a salesman so I didn't call.


Go here to find the dealers in your area:

http://www.lotusledlights.com/where-to-buy

The website I posted earlier is just our local guy who carries inventory.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lotus is a good story. A Canadian invented it. Apparently he is in his 40's. It is now manufactured in China but he doesn't outsource the manufacturing. He built his own little factory there. I like supporting little guys like this.

I was once involved with a company called Acculite, three people who started building HID fixtures in a garage. It might have only been ten years until Juno purchased them. By that time the partnership was down to two. One retired and one continued working for Juno. I was happy for them. They were good dudes.


----------



## yoricky (Aug 27, 2015)

the lotus is not a fixture that was made for the USA market.
it uses butterfly clips which is for europe.
for the usa the fixture looks like this.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-5-i...isk-Light-80-CRI-3000K-SLD606830WHR/204732243


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would much rather use the butterfly clips the other looks cheap


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If the feed for the light is class 2. Why does the power supply matter.
If you properly consider the voltage drop, for the longer runs, they should all look the same.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

yoricky said:


> the lotus is not a fixture that was made for the USA market.
> it uses butterfly clips which is for europe.
> for the usa the fixture looks like this.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-5-i...isk-Light-80-CRI-3000K-SLD606830WHR/204732243


Here, City electric has Lotus lights. They have an ETL sticker on them so, they are good in the U.S.
The driver has a short pigtail but the vendor said a 20' extension cable was available. 
I think that if it were class 2, you could splice on your own cable.
They were between $60 & $70 per unit depending on the trim finish and if you were going with square or round.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

yoricky said:


> the lotus is not a fixture that was made for the USA market.
> it uses butterfly clips which is for europe.
> for the usa the fixture looks like this.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-5-i...isk-Light-80-CRI-3000K-SLD606830WHR/204732243


Europe? Don't think so. We supposedly pledge allegiance to the queen here in Canada but last time I checked we were in North America.


----------

